# Accountant



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone advise of good english speaking accountants across the Murcia region ?
I.E. to manage personal tax. I was told that in Spain, finances / taxes are took very seriously and is best to hire an accountant. Whats a good price for an accountant to do this. Is it per person or per househould i.e. couple 


Thanks
Neil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you working here?

Where abouts in Murcia? - the city or the province?

You would be better off getting a good accountant/gestor and an interpreter before you look for one who speaks English but may not be such a good accountant - which is more important?


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise of good english speaking accountants across the Murcia region ?
> I.E. to manage personal tax. I was told that in Spain, finances / taxes are took very seriously and is best to hire an accountant. Whats a good price for an accountant to do this. Is it per person or per househould i.e. couple
> 
> ...


PM sent 

Edit: For some reason I can't send you a PM - at least, when I hit the 'send' button, it doesn't.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

deefitz said:


> PM sent
> 
> Edit: For some reason I can't send you a PM - at least, when I hit the 'send' button, it doesn't.


I got your PM's Deefitz, thank you. Really helpful
Neil


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

deefitz said:


> PM sent
> 
> Edit: For some reason I can't send you a PM - at least, when I hit the 'send' button, it doesn't.


Why hide things behind a PM?

Maybe others would have benefited from your reply.


----------



## deefitz (Apr 19, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Why hide things behind a PM?
> 
> Maybe others would have benefited from your reply.


Because I don't want to be accused of advertising. But here you go...

Lawyers in Torrevieja | Aroca Seiquer & Asociados

Delete if inappropriate.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

As Snikpoh says -we keep everything out in the open on this forum 

By the way Snikpoh your haemorrhoid cream has arrived, I will post it over to you


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

nearly said:


> Can anyone advise of good english speaking accountants across the Murcia region ?
> I.E. to manage personal tax. I was told that in Spain, finances / taxes are took very seriously and is best to hire an accountant. Whats a good price for an accountant to do this. Is it per person or per househould i.e. couple


It really depends how complicated your affairs are. If your income streams are straightforward, so employment ( depending on the source) pensions, dividends, interest etc, then you can do them yourself. I always recommend people to use a gestor initially ( generally cost about €50 if straightforward) and thereafter use the first return as a template. It's not as difficult as you think.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> As Snikpoh says -we keep everything out in the open on this forum
> 
> By the way Snikpoh your haemorrhoid cream has arrived, I will post it over to you


Ssshhhh. It's got worse, I might need more!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deefitz said:


> Because I don't want to be accused of advertising. But here you go...
> 
> Lawyers in Torrevieja | Aroca Seiquer & Asociados
> 
> Delete if inappropriate.


all you're doing is recommending a company which you have used, in response to a request from another member

that isn't advertising  

if you work for them & post the link without anyone asking for a recommendation - then that is advertising


----------



## fontanals (May 9, 2016)

*fontanals-solicitors*



nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise of good english speaking accountants across the Murcia region ?
> I.E. to manage personal tax. I was told that in Spain, finances / taxes are took very seriously and is best to hire an accountant. Whats a good price for an accountant to do this. Is it per person or per househould i.e. couple
> 
> ...



Here you can also find Lawyers in Torrevieja -Fontanals Solicitors


----------

